# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Αιγάλεω Για Σάββατο 13-09-2003

## CyberAngel

Χαίρετε, Αυτό το post ενοείται πως απευθύνεται πιό πολύ στους Αιγαλιώτες και τους γύρω (Νίκαια, Αγ. Βαρβάρα κλπ.), αλλά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.  ::  

Λοιπόν, επειδή στο Αιγάλεω εχουμε ήδη αρκετά interfaces τα οποία λειτουργούν και έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται ένα ψιλομπαχαλάκι  ::  θα κάνουμε ένα meeting το ερχόμενο Σάββατο για να συζητήσουμε βασικά το που θα πέσουν οι νέοι clients (υπάρχουν μερικοί που κάθονται σε αναμένα κάρβουνα και περιμένουν), και το σημαντικότερο να γνωρίσουμε το νεο "αίμα" του Αιγάλεω. Ακόμα πρέπει να συζητήσουμε για το πως θα καταφέρουμε να έχουμε καλές ταχύτητες σαν περίοχη (μεταξύ μας) πρώτα, και μετά με τους γύρω.

Το meeting λέμε να γίνει στην Αλέα (Μεγάλη καφετέρια η οποία βρίσκεται στο μπαρουτάδικο. Επί της Ιεράς Οδού) αλλά δεν έχει κανονιστεί ακόμα η ώρα. Μέχρι το Σάββατο βλέπουμε.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Εγω ειμαι μεσα  ::  .

----------


## mpak

mesa

----------


## B52

mesa ki ego......

----------


## kouk

> Χαίρετε, Αυτό το post ενοείται πως απευθύνεται πιό πολύ στους Αιγαλιώτες και τους γύρω (Νίκαια, Αγ. Βαρβάρα κλπ.), αλλά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.


Εγώ αν και δεν μένω στις περιοχές σας, είμαι client του grgs, οπότε αν με θέλετε, θα ήθελα να σας γνωρίσω  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Υπέροχα....

Βλέπω κάμποσα replys  ::  

Λέμε να γίνει κατα τις 17:30

κουκ είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος  ::  

Παρακάτω είναι μια εικόνα που δείχνει που βρίσκεται η αλέα για όσους δεν ξέρουν. Είναι πολλύ εύκολο να την βρείτε αφού είναι σχεδόν στην διασταύρωση Ιερας Οδού και Θηβών.
Parking θα βρείτε στην οδό Ολυμπίας μάλλον, που φένεται στον παρακάτω χάρτη.

----------


## Renos

Και εγω παιδια φυσικα ειμαι μεσα.

Θα φερω και τις προτασεις που θελω να κανω για το AWMN (πλακα κανω... ηρεμηστε!).

Shock θα τα καταφερεις να ερθεις?

----------


## shock

> Shock θα τα καταφερεις να ερθεις?


Θα προσπαθήσω αν και μερικά πράγματα μπορεί να με κρατήσουν πίσω. Η γυναίκα μου είναι στο μήνα της και από ώρα σε ώρα μπορεί να έχουμε τρεχάματα.  ::

----------


## ATIA

Και εγώ είμαι μέσα guys μάλλον με τον JPriest
(shock αν θέλεις μπορούμε να έρθουμε να σε πάρουμε μαζί με τον JPriest) . Αν είναι πάρε τηλέφωνο.

_******
To μήνυμα αυτό επεξεργάστηκε και αντικαταστάθηκαν τα greeklish
Παρακαλώ να γράφετε μόνο με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες στο forum
Papashark
******_

----------


## craven

so εφοσον δέχεστε και τους Νικαιώτες λέω αν τα καταφέρω να περάσω και εγώ μια βόλτα...  ::

----------


## ATIA

Παππού shock πρέπει να έρθεις (να μας πεις για unix όπως την άλλη φορά εκεί δεν θα είμαστε σε όροφο για να πέσω).


_******
To μήνυμα αυτό επεξεργάστηκε και αντικαταστάθηκαν τα greeklish
Παρακαλώ να γράφετε μόνο με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες στο forum
Papashark
******_

----------


## grgs

ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Μάλλον θα είμαι και εγώ με τους Notios,Pittbull(και οι 3 grgs clients σε ένα node) και Sekos (για παρέα  ::  )...

----------


## Black Flag

Θα κατεβουμε και καποια άτομα από το Μαρούσι
πού τώρα οργανονώμαστε για να μπούμε στο δίκτυο.
Χρειαζόμαστε βοήθεια πανω στο στήσιμο,τεχνικές συμβουλές κτλ
Επίσης ειναι και καλη ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε.
Ακόμη προς
Δημητρη με τον node #1165 SV1DAT &
Aντώνη με τον node #987 dna

*Προσπαθω να επικοινωνήσω μαζί σας αλλά δεν βρίσκω ούτε e-mail
ούτε σας έχω βρει στη λίστα των εγγεγραμένων μελών.*

Αν διαβασετε αυτο το μύνημα επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου ASAP
μέσω μυνηματος ή στο 6942535066

----------


## JS

Αφού το κάνατε που το κάνατε γενική συνάντηση, αλλάξτε τουλάχιστον και τον τίτλο  ::   ::   ::  
Ίσως πάρω κανα δυο ρεμάλια νεοσμυρνιώτες και να έρθουμε (mindfox,mplets,ted,... ακούτε ; ).
Θα κάνω εγώ μάθημα για linux αντί για τον shock  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αφού το κάνατε που το κάνατε γενική συνάντηση, αλλάξτε τουλάχιστον και τον τίτλο    
> Ίσως πάρω κανα δυο ρεμάλια νεοσμυρνιώτες και να έρθουμε (mindfox,mplets,ted,... ακούτε ; ).
> Θα κάνω εγώ μάθημα για linux αντί για τον shock


Τι θες ρε να μας τρέχεις σαββατιάτικα? Μήπως θες να φέρω και τα πιτσιρίκια έτσι για να ζωηρέψουμε λίγο τα πράγματα?

----------


## fulljazz

Θα έρθω και εγώ μαζί με τις Cisco... εκτός από του xaotikou.
Είναι σε τιμωρία  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ουυυυυυυυστττ!

----------


## sem27gr

Μάλλον θα έρθω και εγώ,καινούργιος και πρέπει να δω τους παλιούς για να μαθαίνω...  ::  

Θέλω να οργανωθώ εδώ στα Β. προάστεια και μου παίρνει πάρα πολυ χρόνο και κόπο να τα βρω στο νετ...μια συνάντηση μαζί σας ελπίζω να ξεκαθαρίσει την κατάσταση.Τα λέμε από κοντά!

ΥΓ:Έχει κανείς norton antivirus 2004?Το κατέβασα αλλά δεν έχω serial και λέει μπούρδες σε 3 μέρες,αν όχι κανένα καλό antivirus?Αυτός ο worm συνέχεια με πολιορκεί και δεν έχω τρόπο να τον πολεμήσω!Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς;;;;

ΣΕΜ

----------


## Renos

> ΥΓ:Έχει κανείς norton antivirus 2004?Το κατέβασα αλλά δεν έχω serial και λέει μπούρδες σε 3 μέρες,αν όχι κανένα καλό antivirus?Αυτός ο worm συνέχεια με πολιορκεί και δεν έχω τρόπο να τον πολεμήσω!Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς;;;;
> 
> ΣΕΜ


Μαλλον εχεις μπερδεψει το meeting με το leaching. Δεν θα ανταλλαξουμε προγραμματα αλλα προτασεις, ιδεες, αποψεις.

----------


## fantomduck

an fero kai ego ta pitsirikia mou tha to kanoume paidiki xara...  ::  


tha prospathiso na eimai ekei.

sigoura tha peraso mia volta, de xero gia posi ora omos.



E.D

ps: tou capvar ti tou kanate? tou desate ta xeria gia na min peirazei ta interfaces kai de mporei na dilosei simetoxi?  ::

----------


## Renos

Θα ερθει και ο Capvar σιγουρα.

----------


## bchris

An kai meno sth Lambrini, leo na skaso ki ego myth  ::  
Me 8elete?


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## aris1

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω, λόγω υποχρεώσεων.
Επειδή όμως μιλάμε για Αιγάλεω=πατρίδα , στέλνω τους φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς σε όλο το city.

----------


## ATIA

O.K JohnnySar και μετά εγώ θα σου κάνω μάθημα για οθόνες!!!!!  ::

----------


## sem27gr

> Μαλλον εχεις μπερδεψει το meeting με το leaching. Δεν θα ανταλλαξουμε προγραμματα αλλα προτασεις, ιδεες, αποψεις.


Καλά δεν είπαμε και ότι συναντιόμαστε για να ανταλλάξουμε προγράμματα,απλώς έλεγα μήπως να έκανε κανένας καμια κόπια το 2004 να βγάλω και εγώ μια άκρη,σιγά την μεγάλη δουλεια!Παράλογος είμαι βρε παιδιά;;;;;

Θα τα πούμε από κοντά  ::  
ΣΕΜ

----------


## CyberAngel

Ευτυχώς η καφετέρια είναι αρκετά μεγάλη για να μας χωρέσει όλους  ::  

Λοιπόν όπως είπαμε αύριο 17:30 στην Αλέα στο Αιγάλεω.  ::  
Για όσους δεν είδαν έχω κάνει upload μια εικόνα που δείχνει που είναι η καφετέρια. Είναι γελίο να την βρείτε καθως είναι σχεδόν στην διασταύρωση Ιεράς οδού και Θηβών  ::

----------


## andreas

Opos eipe kai o Black Flag tha katevoume kai emeis apo to Marousi... Mallon 4 atoma  ::

----------


## blueice

Τελικά θα μπορέσω να έρθω κι'εγώ.
Αντε, ελπίζω απο βδομάδα να είμαι online.
Χρήστος

----------


## pavlidisd

Μέσα και γω!

----------


## drf

ρε παιδιά μπριζες θα έχουμε ή θα έρθουμε τσάμπα;  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Έλα μωρέ.Τόσοι μένουν κοντά..το πολυ πολύ να διασχίζει την Ιερά οδό καμιά μπαλαντέζα  ::

----------


## papashark

Μα καλά βρε Βαγγέλη, τόσο ωραίο κόσμο και μας έβαλες και κάτσαμε στην απομόνωση.....

----------


## JS

> Μα καλά βρε Βαγγέλη, τόσο ωραίο κόσμο και μας έβαλες και κάτσαμε στην απομόνωση.....


Ναι αλλα την κοπελιά την κάρφωσες... Αν ήσουν λίίίίγο όμορφος μπορεί να έπεφτε κιόλλας !!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Alexandros

Τέτοια σχόλια, χωρίς τις απαραίτητες φωτογραφίες, είναι άτοπα, μη εποικοδομητικά και ενδεχομένως επικίνδυνα. Θέλουμε αποδείξεις και ονόματα.


Α, να βάλω και τα  ::   ::   ::  μη παρεξηγηθεί κανένας.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## drf

εδώ βλέπετε το papashark με ροζ πουκαμισάκι να φωτογραφίζει ανυποψίαστους νέοπες ώστε να ολοκληρώσει το κολάζ του.. !  ::

----------


## drf

εδώ έχουμε μια ολοκληρομένη άποψη του mtg...

αλήθεια που είναι η γκαρσόνα; μας είδε και έφυγε...!  ::   ::

----------


## drf

εδώ έχουμε atia , jpriest και grgs (αν δε κάνω λάθος...  ::  )

----------


## JPriest

> εδώ έχουμε atia , jpriest και grgs (αν δε κάνω λάθος...  )


o Shock θα σε γδάρει  ::  
Για φαντάσου να ήταν έτσι ο GRGS  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Μα καλά βρε Βαγγέλη, τόσο ωραίο κόσμο και μας έβαλες και κάτσαμε στην απομόνωση.....


Ρε Πάνο σιγά μην σε έβαζα στην πρώτη θέση να μας φας και τις Αιγαλεώτισες  ::  . 
Την ώρα που πήγαμε είχε ήλιο στις άλλες θέσεις και εκεί που δεν είχε ήλιο, είχε μπόλικες κολόνες ώστε να μην μπορούμε να είμαστε μαζεμένοι.

----------


## fantomduck

πρέπει να πούμε και για τις αποφάσεις οι οποίες πάρθηκαν σε αυτή το meeting:
1) Αποφασίστηκε να χρησιμοποιηθούν ενισχυτές 1W προκειμένου να έχουμε καλό Link με Υμηττό και από εκεί με Παιανία έτσι ώστε ο συντοπίτης μας CAPVAR να είναι σε θέση να ελέγχει το server του στο Αιγάλεω και τα ΣΚ όταν πηγαίνει στο εξοχικό του.
(κάποιες αντιρρήσεις του γνωστού και μη εξαιρετέου πτερυγιοφόρου (βλέπε papashark) πέρασαν στην ιστορία με τη βοήθεια της ξανθιάς ύπαρξης την οποία με τόση μαεστρία έριξε δίπλα του ο Cyberfeak) 
2) Μετά από παράπονα τα οποία εκφράστηκαν αποφασίσαμε να αφήνουμε τον CAPVAR με λυτά τα χέρια κάθε ΣΚ έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να παίζει με τα interfaces.
Η απόφαση αυτή αίρεται μετά την καταστροφική του συμπεριφορά αμέσως μετά το meeting όταν μαζί με τον άρτι αφίχθης στην black list των μελών του awmn Srirosco κατέβασαν όλα τα interfaces και έπαιζαν όλη τη Κυριακή. 
Η επανένταξη τους στη κοινότητα θα αποφασιστεί μετά τη πάροδο ενός εξαμήνου οπότε και θα εξεταστούν από ψυχίατρο.
3) Όσο για μένα μου απαγορεύτηκε η δημοσίευση των γραπτών μου από τούδε και στο εξής στο forum του awmn.


αντε και του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά.

περάσαμε καλά πάντως.....

E.D

----------


## MAuVE

> Μετά από παράπονα τα οποία εκφράστηκαν αποφασίσαμε να αφήνουμε τον CAPVAR με λυτά τα χέρια κάθε ΣΚ έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να παίζει με τα interfaces.


Η λέξις capvar έχει ήδη ξεπεράσει τα στενά όρια ενός ψευδονύμου και έχει καθιερωθεί σαν το αρκτικόλεξο των :

CAPVar = *C*ontinuous *A*ntenna *P*osition *Var*iance

----------


## spirosco

Η αληθεια ειναι πως ο Αλεξανδρος εχει χαλασει τωρα τελευταια.
Να σκεφθειτε οτι θελει να μετατρεψει τον router του απο windows σε linux...  ::  

Αλεξανδρε, μην βαρας...αντε και θα κανουμε κοντρες σε uptime.  ::  

Και μια και ανεφερα uptime, σε 12 ημερες ειχαμε 207GBytes traffic!!!

----------


## MAuVE

> Να σκεφθειτε οτι θελει να μετατρεψει τον router του απο windows σε linux


Φυσιολογικό, γιατί μετά θα τρέχει windows σε emulation mode (windows under linux)

----------


## Capvar

Καλά με δυσκολία σκαρφάλωσα στην καρέκλα μετά το CAPVar... ακόμα γελάω... Φυσικά και εγκατέλειψα την ιδέα του linux... μια είναι η λύση Windows 2003 Server... ευκολα στην εγκατάσταση, εύκολα στη ρύθμιση και πάνω απ' όλα Windows!  ::  
Νίκο μάλλον πρέπει να τα βάλεις και εσύ....

----------


## sotiris

εγω θα προσπαθησω λιγο ακομα με το linux,εξαλου μ'αρεσει να μαθαινω νεα πραγματα,εαν δω οτι στο χρονικο περιθωριο που εχω δωσει στον εαυτο μου (2-3 μηνες),δεν θα μπορεσω να κανω μονος μου τιποτα στο linux...πολυ απλα θα κανω ενα απολαυστικο φορματ και θα περασω στα παλια καλα γνωστα windows και θα ληξει το θεμα εκει,και θα αδιαφορησω για τις αδειες χρησης.

----------


## spirosco

> ... Φυσικά και εγκατέλειψα την ιδέα του linux... μια είναι η λύση Windows 2003 Server... ευκολα στην εγκατάσταση, εύκολα στη ρύθμιση και πάνω απ' όλα Windows!



...ευκολα και στο Format...  ::

----------


## Capvar

Το format δεν είναι εύκολο, αλλά πανεύκολο... ένα CD βάζεις...

Μην ακούτε τις σειρήνες του Linux σας φέρουν κόντα του και μετά σας καταβροχθίζει ο kernel, το prompt και τα scripts... Αφήστε που θα πρέπει να ταίζεται και τη zebra κάθε τόσο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Αυτά και τέλος... δε θα κάνουμε το meeting Windows - Linux flame ότι θέλει ο καθένας βάζει  ::

----------

